# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] ps4(νομιζω το slim) ,δυσκολια αναγνωσης οπτικών μέσων.

## vasilllis

καλησπέρα 
Ξεκινησε το προβλημα δυσκολιας στην αναγνωση δίσκων και βγαζει αυτο το σφάλμα.
Απο μια προχειρη ματιά ειδα οτι ειναι θεμα laser.
Aν θελει να με ενημερώσει κάποιος που τα επισκευαζει ενα ενδεικτικό κόστος(pm) μαζί με ενα καλο servaki ,θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## mikemtb73

Την κεφαλή του laser Την έχεις καθαρίσει?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Την κεφαλή του laser Την έχεις καθαρίσει?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


λες να κανω ενα καθαρισμο;;;(εννοεις κατι dvd καθαριστικα :Wink:

----------


## mikemtb73

Ναι ναι τέτοιου τύπου... τουλάχιστον να φύγει η σκόνη και η κάπνα της πόλης..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (29-08-20)

----------

